# "Golden Lab" in MA/Craigslist



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

Might be a Golden/Lab mix, a Golden, or a Yellow Lab:

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pet/1099133833.html

"5 months old, beautiful boy 
Needs family with joyful kids 
Too lonely here .... 
Please have excellent references, rehoming fee to assure stable home."



Too cute; wish I could take him, but can't right now. He's in Marshfield, MA.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you email them? Maybe they can return them to their breeder. It is most likely a part of their contract and would be best for the little guy!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

I sent them an e-mail; hopefully the little guy gets a great new home.
Thanks for the suggestion! =)


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

No luck with the e-mail:

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pet/1103104812.html

_If you have applied for our puppy *** please send your completed application information to me right away. 

I am planning home visits for this weekend *** so, if you're seriously interested *** it's important for you to respond quickly. 

Thanks. 
_


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

It sounds like they are being super responsible trying to find this pup a home. I hope it works out for her. I'm working on a friend right now to take a chocolate lab.


----------

